# Pup Survival



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

About three weeks ago, I had a buck that escaped and entered a tank with 3 nursing Siamese does and their litters.

Luckily, my father heard the squeaking and removed the culprit. Unfortunately, one doe had her eye damaged and is now blind. The litter was untouched, except for one pup, who suffered from sever/deep bite wounds to the abdomen and back. There was a lot of blood from the pup. I thought to cull it because it would not survive the wounds or the mothers would cull it. However, I felt bad and left it in the nest.

The mothers cleaned the pup and its wounds, until recovery. As it developed into a furry, it had significant scarring- which did not grow fur. The pup has now reached almost weaning age and is undistinguishable from its siblings (no scars anymore).

Thought I share this experience for future situations others may encounter.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Always nice when something like that has a happy ending. Do you happen to have pictures taken during recovery and after?


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Aww so glad to hear that it survived, after all, Its great when things work out like that


----------

